# Letting go?



## Skuba (Aug 29, 2010)

Im sorry for posting so much, Im just really trying to get things out that I cant understand. Wife walked out about three weeks ago, the first two weeks were hell wondering what was going to happen, what happend in the first place, and why she wont talk to me or agree to try anything to work on things. Then she hit me with an email saying that there is nothing we can do, its not going to work between us and its over. Confusing thing is that for a while and especially for the first two weeks of the seperation, she was very distant, wouldnt talk to me or agree to meet and do anything, she wouldnt tell me she loves me or misses me or even say goodnight if I were to text her before bed. Now, that she said its over, she talks to me all the time, texts me more than ever, comes out to a bar where Im at and hangs out, and even has had phone sex with me more than once just this week. What the hell is that. I know theres no chance of getting back together, because when I see her, I can see how happy she is about not being together with me. But why now, thats its over, are we getting along so well. I talked to my father and he said, "let me spell it out for you, w.o.m.e.n.". Im sorry to offend anyone, becaue I see so many women on here that are im sure thinking, m.e.n.. But how confusing for the one that just wants his wife back, by any means. It hurts so bad seeing how happy she is now that its over, and hear her brag about how easy its been getting the bank accounts separated, and all that mess, and just acting like its so normal to walk away from a marriage just because she wasnt happy for a little while, and acting like its stupid to even think about working on anything. It really seems selfish. Especially when she agrees to mess around over the phone. I enjoy at least having something, but Im also afraid that its going to make it harder to let go. At least I accept that there is no love left towards me, and thats a pretty important step, but I guess Im just confused and wonder if Im just being used at this point. Maybe Ive been used this whole relationship. Ive gotten her through everything, and the minute her life takes off with her carreer, she ends it. Leaving me with nothing.


----------



## stbxhmaybe (Apr 29, 2010)

Skuba the only thing I can say is that to let go in 3 weeks is too soon. About the mixed signals she is sending, well don't overthink about them. It is not only women but there is a lot of people that don't know what they want or it is also hard to let go in 3 weeks.

Withdrawals are a pain for everybody, it doesn't matter if it's drug, relationship, death-related. Time will only tell, but meanwhile keep on trying to live your life, or at least surviving because I know personally what it is like to be dumped. Time will tell and only time will heal your wounds. 

Use your resources to at least help you cope and keep your head or your nose above water.


----------

